# NEW Sigelei J80 Mod- sigelei hunting for a spot in the small mods



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

The Sigelei J80 Box Mod is primarily constructed of Zinc Alloy, and sports a relatively compact design. This box mod features an internal 2000 mAh Li-Po battery, and can be charged via Micro USB. In addition, the Sigelei J80 features an OLED display, which is easy to see and read.

The Sigelei J80 Box Mod does support temperature control for Ni200, Ti and SS316 wire. In addition, the minimum resistance is 0.1 ohm, and the maximum voltage output is 7.5v. Lastly, the maximum wattage output of this box mod is 80w.

All in all, the Sigelei J80 Box Mod looks to be like a great compact box mod!





*Specifications:*




*

Dimensions: 24.5*39*67.5mm

Zinc Alloy Construction

Wattage Range: 10W - 80W

Voltage Range: 0.5V - 7.5V

Resistance Range: 0.1Ω - 2.5Ω

Temperature Range: 212°F - 572°F / 100°C - 300°C

Output Modes: Power, TC(Ni, Ti, SS316)

2000mAh Internal Li-Po Battery

OLED Display

ON/OFF Switch

Micro USB Port (For Charging)
*
*Package Contents:*




*

1 x Sigelei J80 Mod

1 x Silicone Sleeve

1 x Micro USB Cable

1 x User Manual

1 x Warranty Card

1 x Security Code Instruction Card
*


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

Really like the look of this mod and comes with a decent sized battery.


----------

